# Anyone Training UKC Rally?...



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone can tell me where I can find all the exercises for UKC Rally. Would love to train & have upcoming UKC events but I cannot for the life of me find it on the UKC website. Right now we are in training for AKC Rally & I got the exercises off the AKC website. My 2 instructors have both done UKC & say the entry/level 1 is about the same in both but the higher levels are different. Just wondering where I can find more info because it is driving me nuts not finding any exercises/course to practice with. Thank you so much.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

all of the UKC event rules are included here:

United Kennel Club: Rules Archive


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you so much for the link. I couldn't find that section at all. NO matter how I used the search it just didn't come up with that section. Now all I need to do is figure out which signs are for the novice class.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

signs 1-28b are for UR01 or novice rally


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

So, *3dogs*--have you entered any trials? I've fallen in love with UKC, myself. Where are you, geographically?


----------

